# Queenbreeding software



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to ask you to help me to make my queen breeding software better. It has been on the road for a long time. But now I feel it need a shine up. Please help me by suggesting to it about what you want to add. I personal have been beekeeping for a lot of years, and have also been a queen breeder, so I know a bit about it. 

I promised to update when I have finished the SwarmRemoval software:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=415694#post415694

I know that some of you have already been here but:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226553&page=3

Judge your breedingqueen 1 to five on:

Tendency to sickness, tendency to defend ness, steady tendency and tendency to Swarm. Those + honey for the hive is basic for an Index making it possible to compare queen in apiary and even in different apiaries. A queennumber very equal to a personal security number (based on buchfast) make it possible to search distinct on queens. Choosing a queen as breeder queen gives access to a queen timetable with basic 5 series for each queen just to name a few.

Thank you


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Not sure if you have this in there. Could you add a new DB or table if your using DB do a relational db to it and set it up for swarm control. What hive it went in species possibly if you want just a few below.


Call Date	Last Name	First Name	Spouse/Kids	Address	Home Number	Work Number	Cell Number	E-mail Date Completed	Hives Produced	Reason for call	Notes type of removal how long to completion. method used.

im sure you can expand on this


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

ClintonTull said:


> Not sure if you have this in there. Could you add a new DB or table if your using DB do a relational db to it and set it up for swarm control. What hive it went in species possibly if you want just a few below.


My database is a relational database and I am in progress to make a test software that you can validate. I will PM you when finished. It will contain your fields and a search engine. If OK, then it will be added to my full software on a tab that you can hide or show.

Are you offering a Swarm removal service??

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*layout of swarmremoval page*

How does this look? Just as a Start 










a better picture : http://apimo.dk/pictures/Swarmremoval.JPG


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

woot woot! looks good. In the DB we can add fields or options to the combo boxes as well correct? Will we have access to the db for additional fields? As well, support documentation with any good application is necessary.  Great start and good job.


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, doing it for fun to build up my colonies mostly which i have none and is my first year doing bees


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

ClintonTull said:


> woot woot! looks good. In the DB we can add fields or options to the combo boxes as well correct?


You can add items to the comboboxes, but not Felds.



> Will we have access to the db for additional fields? As well, support documentation with any good application is necessary.  Great start and good job.


The database is fixed so if you want additional fields you will have to ask me to do it. I am programming in Delphi, and I have not an option to let it float. I am not the best documentation writer, but I will do the best I can. If I release it as separate software it will be released as multi lingual. But as it is, I can just let the grid columns caption follow the input areas captions and make it possible to edit those. This will allow people with other natural language as English to change this into their own language.

I think I can add some dummy fields and items in the form, then let them be unvisible, but add the possibilty to make them visible! how about that?


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

remove


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

remove


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

remove


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

remove


----------



## ClintonTull (Dec 7, 2008)

remove


----------



## Bizykatbird (Feb 8, 2009)

I am trying to find the ink to download the software?
Thanks!


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

Bizykatbird said:


> I am trying to find the ink to download the software?
> Thanks!


I will publish the link to the swarmremoval software when it is ready. It is under design now.

the queenbreeder software is here :http://apimo.dk/download1.htm

By the way if you validate the software and help me improving it by suggesting changes and I put them in, then I will pay you back with a free CD and I pay the mail too.

best regards Jorn Johanesson


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*Swarm Removal software*

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=415694#post415694


----------



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

*Register utility to the queen breeder software*

For windows Vista users:

Bidata also runs on Vista 64bit and new Windows7

Download the registration utility and right click for properties. Now mark it for run as administrator. Also do the same for Bidata shortcut.

I have now received a full translation into Spanish. It is not yet included in the package but I will send it to you on demand only 72kb in size. Thank a 1000 time to BitterBirce

Why not help me getting it better to fit your needs?? All you need is to make your hivenotecard available to me, and I will look into implement it as a second option, if it is of general interest. I might also look into let it work with a microsoft driven handheld with touch screen.

Best Regards Jorn Johanesson


----------

